

Ask HN: Why is the term "bandwidth" so often used incorrectly? - jug6ernaut

As I go around the internet I am constantly irritated by the improper use of the term "bandwidth" Examples. (First few from google search)<p>https://www.digitalocean.com/pricing "FREE Bandwidth"
http://www.dotblock.com/ "Bandwidth Unmetered" (Could be right but in the context it is not.
http://www.godaddy.com/hosting/vps-hosting.aspx "Bandwidth: 1,000 GB/mo"<p>These uses above are using "bandwidth" as to refer to the total allotted amount of data that each in this case VPS is allowed to ether send/receive. This is not "bandwidth", bandwidth is a unit of change, not a unit of static values.<p>Am I misunderstanding the meaning of "bandwidth"? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bandwidth shows multiple meanings but as i understand them they all basically equate to a "band"(some medium) "width"(representation of how much may transverse the medium).<p>Now i would imagine that most of not all uses of the term "bandwidth" come from sites that are targeting technologically competent individuals/groups. Those of which i would assume would know the correct usage/meaning of bandwidth. What is the reasoning for the widespread misuse of this term? Has it been used as such for so long that everyone has just come accustom to it? Do not know the correct meaning/usage? Am i over thinking the basic words that make up "band-width" and as such misunderstanding its meaning? Or is the whole of the internet unilaterally misusing the term. I would hope the former and not the later, but by posting this post you should know i believe its the former.<p>Any thoughts?
======
notahacker
It's a word that could be misused worse
[http://www.mergersandinquisitions.com/investment-banking-
lin...](http://www.mergersandinquisitions.com/investment-banking-lingo/)

------
meric
What if you interpret it the "band" as your internet connection and "width" is
how much information can flow through the connection per time period?

------
traderman
I too get very irritated with this misuse. One is supposed to put trust in a
company who don't even understand the basics.

